
Glu Mobile acquires QuizUp for $7.5M - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/23/glu-mobile-acquires-quizup-in-deal-valued-at-7-5-million/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
minimaxir
Key quote:

> Altogether, the company had raised about $40 million in outside funding

